# How old is too old for first litter?



## DharmaBuns

I recently adopted a Holland Lop (pet) rabbit and I was told that the original owners had given her up because she was too old to have a first litter and had never been bred. 

It just made me curious as to know what's the longest anyone would wait for their rabbit to have their first litter? At what age would you consider a doe too old to be bred the first time?

Bonus: Picture of Daisy! I guess she's a "Broken Sable Point" aka Gorgeous! (Sorry, it's slightly blurry!)


----------



## pamnock

We try to get our does bred between 6 and 12 months of age. There is no exact age when a doe is too old. Risk increases with age, and it can be more difficult for a maiden doe to conceive the older she gets.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We usually figure if they are 4 years or more, they are too old--in the wild that is how long they would live.


----------



## majorv

For a first litter? Large breeds may be able to wait a little longer, but in general, we don't like to wait much past 1 year, if at all possible.

I like her color!


----------



## Velveteen_Lop

I have always heard you want to breed them within the first year. After that it is unlikely that the doe will conceive after that.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

I start my Hollands as soon as they'll accept a buck after 6 months of age.


----------



## RoyalLions18

I have had does who were between 1 and 2 have first litters with no problems.


----------



## Blaze_Amita

I try with my hollands and my new zealands to aim at 7 months of age at the earliest and sometimes I do earlier depending on the doe but never before 6 months. I've done a couple of dutch does before 6 months but they were full sized and I typically expect the first litters to not make it when the does are that young still. 
I've had first litters are almost 2 years old but the doe wasn't supposed to have been bred(she was a rescue and I was told she wasn't bred-had babies 2 weeks after I took her in) and she was in superb shape- mother and babies were fine.


----------



## DharmaBuns

Thanks for the information everyone! I always breed my Tans around 6 months (maybe a bit later if it's a doe having a spectacular show career) so I was a little curious. This little girl is about 3 years old, so I'd have to imagine that if she had a litter it might be dangerous for her. 

I'm just slightly concerned about the risk of uterine cancer for her, being 3 years old. I've heard that the rate of cancer is about 85% at 4 years old. I'm wary to take her to another vet clinic in the area to have her spayed (after my last rabbit was paralyzed at the "expert" rabbit clinic) and the only other clinic in the area is estimating over $400 for a spay.


----------



## missyscove

The study that produced the often quoted 85% was actually just tumors, not necessarily cancerous ones. I still recommend spaying as it does reduce the risk of reproductive and mammary mases.


----------

